# dog names and pics



## turkeys101 (Aug 30, 2013)

title says it all !


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 30, 2013)

Lassie


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 30, 2013)

Cujo


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 30, 2013)

Old Dan and Little Ann


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 30, 2013)

Ludumus Maxamus, AKA Lewy. Rescued from my plant had been shot in the neck with a 22. Been to Walt Disney world and will return in December. Hates Mickey Mouse.


----------



## Canyon (Aug 30, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Ludumus Maxamus, AKA Lewy. Rescued from my plant had been shot in the neck with a 22. Been to Walt Disney world and will return in December. Hates Mickey Mouse.



Pretty good street cred for a dog...


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ellie may


----------



## fowl player (Aug 30, 2013)

*dog*

Remi "hard headed" Bernard


----------



## fowl player (Aug 30, 2013)

lol old pic from force fetching remi


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 30, 2013)

gonna keep with the chocolate theme we have going on

Bens Southern Belle call name Belle


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 30, 2013)

*Kane*

Yukons Raisin Kane


----------



## ryano (Aug 30, 2013)

Ryano's Appalachian Allison  aka "Allie"

Old South HRC hunt test 2012.


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 30, 2013)

La feather river classy sassy


----------



## macondaly (Aug 30, 2013)

First is Duke's Creek's First Day, "Daly"  

Second is Seaside's Fearless Running Warrior, "Harjo"


----------



## cr00241 (Aug 31, 2013)

Cheyenne, 5 year old. Got her in college

Lola (my avatar), 3 year old. my Soon to be wife's dog I got her when she graduated college.


----------



## fowl player (Aug 31, 2013)

*uga*

no explantation needed my boy UGA getting ready to beat some kitty - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 31, 2013)

Stonewall


----------



## JMB (Aug 31, 2013)

Bois d'Arc "Beau"


----------



## Scottyhardison (Aug 31, 2013)

RBK'S Gannon Kie

RBK= my kids initials
Gannon= Celtic slang meaning little blonde boy
Kie= Native American bright sand


----------



## Scottyhardison (Aug 31, 2013)

Briar Covey Rush

AKA Crackhead


----------



## Fat Albert (Aug 31, 2013)

Cyrus King of Plainville... just call him Cy





Cy occupying his throne...


----------



## mschlapa (Aug 31, 2013)

Diemo and Alma






Dachs


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Aug 31, 2013)

MVR'S Mill Creek Drake


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 1, 2013)

My hunting bud ....CHASE


----------



## cocdawg (Sep 1, 2013)

Roux's Chip Off The Old Block (Chipper)


----------



## zacherwalker (Sep 1, 2013)

Right before hes about to get his nails clipped.


General Beauregards Finest Hour

Hes 9 months old on Sep 3rd....looking to maybe get him out in the field this year starting on doves. Doesn't even notice the guns there hes having so much fun with retrieves.


----------



## DuckArrow (Sep 1, 2013)

Moon's Wading Texas "Tex"


----------



## carolinaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

Remi and he really enjoys hunting.


----------



## chase870 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Birdie*

Lady Bird Chase AKA Birdie


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 2, 2013)

B's Rocket man ...aka "Rock"


----------



## ngaduck (Sep 2, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> B's Rocket man ...aka "Rock"



Kinda like Elton John, huh?


----------



## chase870 (Sep 2, 2013)

*My Fat Girlfriend*

Sassy is my wife's dog. She named her self with her attitude


----------



## head buster (Sep 2, 2013)

JJ's Riding Shotgun-- Ryder


----------



## spring (Sep 2, 2013)

Here's my buddy, Chip. He loves duck and dove hunting and won the Spring 2013 Tall Timbers Derby Field Trial when competing against 31 other fine dogs.


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 3, 2013)

*Do they all have to be sporting dogs?*

Duchess of Dunwoody Oolie  the Yellow Lab.

Bean Dip the Chihuahua.

Chloe the Jack Russell aka. Clovis the Puparovis.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Sep 3, 2013)

Boscoe -aka "The Tasmanian Devil"


----------



## guywholikeshunting (Sep 3, 2013)

This is my 10 week old chocolate named Moose.... 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=340283


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 3, 2013)

*How many derby points you got. Nice looking dog*



spring said:


> Here's my buddy, Chip. He loves duck and dove hunting and won the Spring 2013 Tall Timbers Derby Field Trial when competing against 31 other fine dogs.


 He has got to be able to mark.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Sep 3, 2013)

macondaly said:


> First is Duke's Creek's First Day, "Daly"
> 
> Second is Seaside's Fearless Running Warrior, "Harjo"



Seaside's ? As in Rita Jones kennel?


----------



## macondaly (Sep 3, 2013)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Seaside's ? As in Rita Jones kennel?



Yes, he's one of Miss Rita's babies.


----------



## macondaly (Sep 3, 2013)

killer elite said:


> He has got to be able to mark.



I've seen Chip run. You better believe he can Mark.


----------



## ChickInATree (Sep 3, 2013)

My avatar =D
Buck (but I call him boo boo)


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 3, 2013)

Ramage's Red Ryder Daisy, call name "Daisy"


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 4, 2013)

*These dogs are all gone now*

But they were great dogs


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Sep 4, 2013)

macondaly said:


> Yes, he's one of Miss Rita's babies.



Thats great I own Sockeye Annie thats still on her website.


----------



## 3stepdrop (Sep 5, 2013)

*My girl Coach's Little Deuce Coupe*

Call name Deuce


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 5, 2013)

Sam


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 5, 2013)

killer elite said:


> But they were great dogs



bet those where jam-up dogs!!!!  do you still have any labs?


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Sep 5, 2013)

Pic I took of my bro and his dog "Baily" on a TN. Hunt.


----------



## mschlapa (Sep 5, 2013)

Bente





Ulan





Yago


----------



## jsav (Sep 6, 2013)

This is Birdie Mae Hunt Savage call name Birdie, at her first hunt test.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 6, 2013)

*Nice looking dog*




mschlapa said:


> Bente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mschlapa (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks, Bente is my Alma pups mother, Ulan is Bentes brother from an earlier breeding. Yago is the Alma pups father.


----------



## Fat Albert (Sep 6, 2013)

Mschapla, those mustachioed dogs are starting to grow on me! Love the names!


----------



## mschlapa (Sep 7, 2013)

I will be breeding Bente again this fall, just let me know


----------



## white lab (Sep 7, 2013)

*Dakota Jo's Give Me Liberty (Call Name Libby)*

My Girl Libby


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 7, 2013)

Fat Albert said:


> Mschapla, those mustachioed dogs are starting to grow on me! Love the names!



Mr.Mike has great dogs we got one from him all around great dog! shes only 8 months old and doing 80 yard blind retrievers like nothing!!


----------

